# employees



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

looking for employees to run backhoe loader and trucks this winter in southeastern pa for snow plowing if interested call 215 407 8529 and ask for tom.


----------



## Hardware 2 (Dec 2, 2002)

What are you paying for the Backhoe and Trucks? And what area are you looking?


----------

